# Wood Firmwares v1.53



## Another World (Oct 10, 2012)

Wood has received a small compatibility update. Please see the change log for more information.



			
				Important Distinction said:
			
		

> Now, there are so many fake Wood R4 versions which have nothing to do with me. Only Wood R4 for the original R4, R4i Gold (r4ids.cn), R4iDSN (r4idsn.com), and AK RPG are supported by me. I can only fix bugs for these specific releases. Do not post bug reports or ask for updates for clone cards running a fake version of Wood.





			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> 'learn with pokemon - typing adventure (europe)' fixed.
> 'tinker bell and the great fairy rescue (europe) (en,sv,no,da)' fixed.
> 'pokemon - white version 2 (usa, europe)' fixed.
> 'pokemon - black version 2 (usa, europe)' fixed.






Wood R4 v1.53 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.53 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.53 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2012)

You can always trust YWG for his speedy updates! 
Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes YWG your work is very much appreciated. Thanks for posting the news AW.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 10, 2012)

can someone mirror the download


----------



## Rydian (Oct 10, 2012)

And here come the 10,000 "This Wood won't work on my R4i-SDHC-XC-King Gold Plus Mega how do I play BW???" posts.

That said, YWG's fast as usual.


----------



## VMM (Oct 10, 2012)

It's outstanding that Wood was updated so quickly.
Now I'll wait for Akaio and EOS.


----------



## player594 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for keeping the R4 alive YWG. On a side not, I really wish Pokemon would die and disappear. Those games sucke so badly. My opinion though so don't hate.


----------



## m33st4 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you very much, good sir! Using orginal R4 so I'll post if I do bump into a problem (probably will happen when I use cheats)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 10, 2012)

player594 said:


> Thanks for keeping the R4 alive YWG. On a side not, I really wish Pokemon would die and disappear. Those games sucke so badly. My opinion though so don't hate.



It's one of Nintendo's biggest cash cow's so they cant stop


----------



## kongsnutz (Oct 10, 2012)

any R4i Gold 3DS r4ids.cn version yet?


----------



## Snailface (Oct 10, 2012)

Valwin said:


> can someone mirror the download


Just select Filetrip's "Manual Download" button for a trouble-free download. Just like old times.


----------



## eggsample (Oct 10, 2012)

Wood R4 for R4i Gold (R4iDS) 1.53 Download @ FileTrip


----------



## Pong20302000 (Oct 10, 2012)

eggsample said:


> Wood R4 for R4i Gold (R4iDS) 1.53 Download @ FileTrip



the ones uploaded here can cause issues on R4i Gold by r4ids.cn
YWG states in his release



> important information:
> there is a wood r4i gold firmware that is released by R4iDSN team (http://www.r4ids.cn site) since version 1.17. this firmware is produced in close cooperation between me and the R4iDSN team and gets the same support from me as my other builds



so basicially yo always download it from there site

its up shorty after the links on here for the other cards
ive noticed sometimes the ones upped on file trip didnt always make it past the loading screen


----------



## tranfeer (Oct 10, 2012)

kongsnutz said:


> any R4i Gold 3DS r4ids.cn version yet?



You can download it from www.r4ids.cn


----------



## eggsample (Oct 10, 2012)

CRC checksum for data in both cases is F75B7A4F so I assure you that it's ok


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you YWG for the fast fixes.


----------



## tranfeer (Oct 10, 2012)

another 2 sets of skins are added into the wood r4 for r4i gold(r4ids.cn) and wood r4 for r4idsn(r4idsn.com).
These 2 skins are named as r4ids and black as below and you can have a look:


----------



## Valwin (Oct 10, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > can someone mirror the download
> ...



I can't use filetrip so if someone could upload it to mediafire and pm the link


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2012)

kongsnutz said:


> any R4i Gold 3DS r4ids.cn version yet?


It has been updated http://r4ids.cn/r4i-download-e.html
If you can't see it, press ctrl+F5

You can also use the wifi update as well to update your kernel.


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome news!
Thanks for your hard work, you did a great job as always!


----------



## L-riderHabbo (Oct 10, 2012)

Black 2/ White 2 (U) dosn't work for me. De Loading text gets red while loading the rom.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2012)

L-riderHabbo said:


> Black 2/ White 2 (U) dosn't work for me. De Loading text gets red while loading the rom.


Try using a Clean Rom, but first back up your card and reformat with this program
http://filetrip.net/...ows-f27344.html
Using these settings.
FORMAT TYPE : FULL (OverWrite)FORMAT SIZE ADJUSTMENT : ON


----------



## AACThaKid (Oct 11, 2012)

*Thank you Very Very Much for this*


----------



## tranfeer (Oct 11, 2012)

L-riderHabbo said:


> Black 2/ White 2 (U) dosn't work for me. De Loading text gets red while loading the rom.


Which version you have used?
WOOD R4 for R4,WOOD R4 for r4i gold or wood r4 for r4idsn?


----------



## pilladoll (Oct 11, 2012)

L-riderHabbo said:


> Black 2/ White 2 (U) dosn't work for me. De Loading text gets red while loading the rom.


Same error here, with my brother R4i3DS card from r4ids.cn with the EUR version


----------



## ywg (Oct 11, 2012)

the red loading means that cluster size is too small for this rom. The Catboy advice about formating must helps.


----------



## pilladoll (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks! It worked, but with a patched rom. The clean rom has the Exp. thingy.


----------



## Derek D (Oct 12, 2012)

the updating speed of wood firmware is amazing. i have to say that it might be the top 3 flashcard firmware team


----------



## Another World (Oct 12, 2012)

its not a team tho, its 1 person. -=)

-another world


----------



## Skyzoboy (Oct 12, 2012)

Where can I donate ?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the hard work, YWG!


----------



## kineticUk (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you ywg 
I'm lookin forward to trying the new pokemon games, have not been out to buy it yet but appreciate this update so quick.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Oct 17, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> L-riderHabbo said:
> 
> 
> > Black 2/ White 2 (U) dosn't work for me. De Loading text gets red while loading the rom.
> ...



This error was driving me crazy, but thanks to this post it was solved.

Anyone who gets stuck on the red loading error has to try exactly this and it WILL fix it.

Even the program itself states that it will erase your data when you begin to format it so anyone who doesn't back it up and completely ignores what the program even warns you then one can only assume the person does NOT read or simply wanted his or her data wiped forever.

Clean or patched didn't make a difference worked fine with both clean and patched after card was formatted  like how catboy sated. The format even seemed to make loading games faster by a couple of seconds ( about 2 or 3).

Thanks for the post catboy


----------



## pilladoll (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, i've noticed something with Wood R4 ans the Pokemon White 2 USA rom, the game freezes sometimes. It's a rare thing, but this is the third time I had this. The first time was when I saving the game, the game freezed just when the screen turns black. The second time was when I leave the DS alone for 15-20 minutes and the last time was just now, I close the DS (with the game running) and when I opened it the game was frozed.


----------

